# look at what this jerk said.



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

"A Quantum on a commercial mower?
C'mon, Toro.....that engine is marginal at best for the average homeowner! All that money for a nice deck and wheels....just to have basically a Murray engine....sheesh. At least give it an Intek, if not the Kawasaki or Honda. Robin would be nice on it as well."


Come on. That's a bunch of crap! Hey bug or jon, can you give this guy a message about the briggs I/C. This guy is a stupid idiot!

[edited] email address


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

just some people, jon might do it, but ummmmmmm he's doing the m word  so he says:drunk:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

oh an p.s. get yahoo Instant messenger if you want to talk to me or jon about this, this is not to be discussed here


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Bugman. Give this guy a message.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i don't wanna do it. jon will because he went on a crazy spree. let him, i did what i did and no more.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

me spaminining him im on a spam spree for gweb members
mr football, spike and snuffy mostly


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

You IDIOT!!!!! Now he's going to think it's me!!!!!


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Why don't you look at what I posted on gardenweb. Go to the lawn mowers forum. I think it's 2005 husquvarna and new lawn-boy commercial mower.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

get yahoo Instant messenger if you want to talk to me or jon about this, this is not to be discussed here


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh come on!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

no you come on, this ain't the place to chat about stuff not about engines, its not the place to talk about gweb, if you want to talk to us about it get the instant messenger and talk away.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

it won't work


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Please DO NOT post email addresses here. If you have a personal spat with someone, take it elsewhere. We DO NOT want that type of thing here. I expect this not to happen again.


----------

